# REQUEST: Possible Skydroid ROM for fassy? (Totally unique ROM)



## istealhome (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys so I have a rom request, it is called Skydroid and the link for it is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1459992. It offers four separate ui's bundled together, and it is a completely new experience that is really cool. It currently has a sign-up page to build roms for any phone that you sign up for (fascinate in this case). I would really appreciate it if anyone could this I would do it on my own but I'm not in a situation to be running Linux in any shape or form.


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

istealhome said:


> Hey guys so I have a rom request, it is called Skydroid and the link for it is http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1459992. It offers four separate ui's bundled together, and it is a completely new experience that is really cool. It currently has a sign-up page to build roms for any phone that you sign up for (fascinate in this case). I would really appreciate it if anyone could this I would do it on my own but I'm not in a situation to be running Linux in any shape or form.


i like it i hope it could get ported ask some devs maybe theyll help


----------

